# [New Open Call] ATTN RANGER WICKETT



## Angelsboi (Feb 20, 2002)

I emailed you at the hotmail account about a question i was curious if i could get a response on =)


----------



## Randolpho (Feb 20, 2002)

why dont yu just ask him heer?


----------



## Morrus (Feb 20, 2002)

Moving this to the Natural 20 Press forum.


----------



## Angelsboi (Feb 21, 2002)

*Another Question*

I emailed you a question i need answered before i type up my contribution =)


----------

